# I lost my little sister yesterday



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I'm a fair weather friend here. but I haven't been able to share this online anywhere yet. My little sister was found dead in here condo in Chicago today. My heart is broken. She was 39 years old. She had a tough life. I'll be flying home to help out my mom in the next few days. Please send my mom some good thoughts or prayers if you believe in those.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin: I am so sorry, I know you are shattered. Sending prayers to you and your family for strength at this tragic time.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

My deepest sympathies for your tragic loss.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You got it. Prayers sent to you and your Mom.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, I wish you and your family peace and strength


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your sister...good thoughts heading you and your Mom's way.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with your family.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I am sad to hear of your loss. Praying for strength and peace for you and your mom.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, goneferal. Please know that your entire extended haunt family is here to support you.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a heartwrenching thing to happen. Prayers for the strength and healing you and your family need to get through everything you will need to do for your sister.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Goneferel - my deepest sympathies to you and your family. I'll have you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

My prayers for you and your family during this time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all. My mom was supposed to visit next week. We are cancelling her flight. Instead well have her stay with us over Halloween to help with the haunt. She absolutely loved the idea. My sister had the same love for the day as me since we were little girls. My mom has learned to embrace it and love it as well.
The last day I saw my sister, I was visiting Chicago and my mom and I drove up to her place. We carved pumpkins, ate the best Chicago deep dish pizza and watched trick r Treat.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

goneferal said:


> Thank you all. My mom was supposed to visit next week. We are cancelling her flight. Instead well have her stay with us over Halloween to help with the haunt. She absolutely loved the idea. My sister had the same love for the day as me since we were little girls. My mom has learned to embrace it and love it as well.
> The last day I saw my sister, I was visiting Chicago and my mom and I drove up to her place. We carved pumpkins, ate the best Chicago deep dish pizza and watched trick r Treat.


That's a nice memory.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Praying for you and yours.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for the lost of your sister. 

Momma and daddy have passed on but the eight kids are still together.
The oldest is 79 and the youngest turns 60 on the 27th!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

GF I was so sorry to read your sad news. 39 is way too young. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

GF, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your mom.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just saw this. So very sorry on the loss of your sister. Good thoughts for peace and healing.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so lost and confused. Thank you for your support. My heart is so broken.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Healing will take time, GF. Death is never easy to deal with, even more so when it's unexpected and the person you lose should have had so many more years to spend with family and friends. It's clear you loved your sister and have good memories of her.

Perhaps if you feel up to it, you could incorporate a little memorial to her in your Halloween display. You both enjoyed the holiday, and it might be nice to have a little piece of her still part of it in honor of her and what she meant to you.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

My deepest condolences. I can't imagine how you must feel. Prayers are with you.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this really hard time.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, goneferal. 39 is too young.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I also went to the funeral of a sweet sweet friend who died from breast cancer today. I want to scream and hit the walls! I want to tear all the walls down! I am so sorry to post this here, I'm OK, But I do want the world to crumble a bit over our loss! They both loved Halloween. I'm fine with hubby, but my heart is in pieces....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So so sorry, too many losses, I wish you comfort


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am sorry you are going through so many tough times. Life dishes out more that we think we can handle sometimes. I hope you start feeling better soon. 
I understand about tearing down walls. I was screaming the other day because of my own situation.


----------

